
Python lib to monitor CPU and Memory usage of any process - zettacircl
https://github.com/astrofrog/psrecord
======
zettacircl
Quite nice to see, easy to use, can monitor any process in a programmatic way.

Usage : from psrecord.main import monitor monitor(XXXX, logfile =
"./test.log", plot=True, include_children=True)

